# Sherwin Williams Undercoat



## BEARCO

I have heard, that I can use this product (Sherwin Williams Undercoat) as a main color. Then just use a clear Lacquer top Coat. Was just wandering if this was true. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## chrisn

Even if it was true(which I highly doubt) why would you?


----------



## BEARCO

I heard that it was a Faster. They said that you could match it to any color. Spray sand it then clear it. Me personally I have always used sand and sealer then white lacquer then clear coat. It's probably just another short cut. I have found Short cuts never work for me in this business.


----------



## woodcoyote

BEARCO said:


> I have found Short cuts never work for me in this business.


Sounds like most of us who've learned their lesson (usually the hardway) and no longer look for shortcuts or if we do, we do so much more cautiously and aware of what might happen or what we risk.

Reading your post, I don't necessarily think that it would be a good idea.

Undercoat it usually meant for sanding and comes generally white if I remember right. Not sure if it has tint control or not. But anyway, it's meant as a base coat for a finish not to be locked in as the finish. It would be possible, but I wouldn't trust the job to have full color development. 

If your looking to skip steps, why not just put 2 coats of pre-cat epoxy on? It'll probably be durable enough for what you want and you wouldn't have to go skipping steps. 

Or

Use your under coat, sand it, put your color coat, then lock it all in with a clear on top, like always.


----------



## MikeCalifornia

How can you expect to sand something, then clear, and have any acceptable results? You will ultimately sand through on corners or edges. Also with lacquer you need 3-4 coats for maximum build. Precat with no sealer in your color and be done with it.


----------



## PACman

Did someone at SW tell you this?


----------



## finishesbykevyn

BEARCO said:


> I have heard, that I can use this product (Sherwin Williams Undercoat) as a main color. Then just use a clear Lacquer top Coat. Was just wandering if this was true. Has anyone heard of this?


What are you trying to paint?


----------



## Paradigmzz

Problem with this is that you would only do it on cabinetry and undercoater doesnt tint consistently. Top that off with the clear coat will shift your color. I did this once. And only once. Had a turquoise color that I couldnt hit and i tinted the undercoater and managed to hit it. Put the clear coat on and thought I was Boss. Carpenter changed out 2 cab doors and went to do it again and I was screwed. The 5er i used to do the original base color was tossed and the new one i had made didnt work. Top that off withe the fact the clear shifted the color- i never had a control point to match back to. 


It was a fluke i went that route but I swore I would never do it again. Your welcome to learn the hard way though!


----------



## PACman

primers of any sort are not color OR uv stable in any way. And typical lacquer clear coats, if they are nitrocellulose base, will yellow pretty quickly and dis-color. So I guess the answer to your question is, yes you CAN do it. But if you want a good, durable finish that will create a minimum of problems further down the road you probably shouldn't do it.


----------



## BEARCO

*Thanks to all of you who replied to my post*

This great advice was given to me, not by Sherwin Williams but an older guy that I run into from time to time. I'm sure it was intended to help. But I was a little confused when he told me this because like I say and so have many of you have said it just doesn't make sense. I am working on two different sets of Kitchen cabinets. Both very rough. They are going to take a bit of work. I need the process to move along as quickly as possible. Both customers want it now. Surprising right? At the same time I am not a fan of taking short cuts. And I want my work to last a long time. In this business my name is all I have. So if it takes a bit longer. I'm not worried.


----------



## BEARCO

WoodCoyote
Your right. 
This process, Under coat, sand it, color coat, clear coat . 
Has always worked for me.
Stick to what works.


----------



## WeLovePaintingToo

We typically use white lacquer undercoater as the primer and top coat with Sherwin Williams Opex soft gloss. Looks great and feels like plastic.


----------

